# T cell infusion



## daveven (Oct 21, 2014)

Has anyone tried T Cell Infusion for B Cell Lymphoma ? It looks like our next step in our Logan's treatment plans after CHOP.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------

